# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  CRYSIS ON-LINE

## relentless

Подскажите мне. Немогу подключиться к серверу. То версия не та, то ещё что-то. Что делать ?

----------


## Владислав 1988

Есле пиратка то плоха заходит толька на пирадские серверы.

----------


## Emporio

У меня лицензия, без проблем раньше заходил, сейчас не знаю, так как не играю в нее.

----------

